# Big Sur - Montery



## Nolsen12345 (4 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir-jour

J'ai Monterey sur mon SSD interne et Big Sur sur mon SSD externe. 

Sur Big Sur, tout baigne avec Myst V et URU. 

Mais, avec Monterey, ça ne marche pas

des idées ?

merci

(Avec Cossover bien sûr)


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2021)

Nolsen12345 a dit:


> des idées ?


Non, mais un peu de lecture sur la page officielle... https://www.codeweavers.com/crossover ...et tout en bas tu as ceci...





Qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas, l'installation de CrossOver, l'installation des jeux ? De plus ces 2 jeux sont très vieux, ils datent des années 2003 et 2005.


----------



## Nolsen12345 (4 Décembre 2021)

Oui ce sont de vieux jeux mais ils sont supportés par crossover. 

Je redis : ils fonctionnent avec Big Sur mais non avec Monterey


----------

